# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Posing trunks

## ptbyjason

Where is the best place to find posing trunks?

----------


## Ms Figure

I use Rolloff but then im english so there you go!


 :Wink:  

Really suprised when i was in the US how much cheeper posing gear is! We get ripped off in England! LOL

----------


## steelblazin

i use jagware...they build make the best ones i've seen. they have a wide range of colors and the prices are decent. depends on your style of cut too! 

i have their number if anyone needs it. you can find different prices depending on who you talk to or a gym or a nutrition store can order them for you.

----------


## Pete235

edit

----------


## primodonna

i'll back jagware as well...although i may spend a little extra this time to have one custom made...there can be a world of difference in how you look based on the cut of the suit you are wearing...moreso for women than men i guess but still the rule applies to both sexes

----------


## steelblazin

you are correct. i see some suits that guys wear that don't ride as high on the hips as they should be and some that show it all!
i personally use the brazilian cut with 1/4 inch sides. great fit and they don't buch up in the back....just my little .0002th!

----------


## PaPaPumP

Who needs trunks?

----------


## gregster

edit

----------


## Ms Figure

thanks gregster ill check it out rolloff swimwear is ok but expensive

----------


## LI Ape

I have mine made, in the NY area you can use Nicoles Perfect Fit in Glen Cove. She makes great suits, Also Karen Hospidales(sp?) she is in Queens, thats who my girfriend always uses.

----------


## BullDogg20

LOL just grab a pair of tighty whitey's Hanes or Fruit of the loom, should do u perfect up on stage...LOL 

actualy If you have a Musclemag out let near you they should carry some poseing trunks i know they foresure carry tanning oils sucjs as Janna tanna!!!

----------


## Iron Queen

I agree with Pete... and you'll find a great suit. They offer plenty of colors and its cheap! Check it out. They ship fast and have great service. I've ordered my suits from there...

--Iron Queen

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ptbyjason_ 
> *Where is the best place to find posing trunks?*


Jason, did you find your trunks? When is your show?

----------


## BIG R

Trust me go to the Jagware site. They are the best for trunks. I use the Brazilain cut with satin material for a shine. They will not bunch up your ass either. Oh, and get a size smaller than you would usually. After you drop your water you could find yourself wearing trunks that are too big for you. I experienced this after my second show. Looked like I was carring around a loaded diaper! 
Now I don't fit into my posing trunks until about 2 weeks out. My ass is just too DAM BIG in the off season!

BIG R.

----------


## himelz

try these guys, they have a great selection and quite a few colors super cheap with great service
edit marcus

----------


## FireGuy

Nothing like bumping a decade old thread with your first post. Welcome to the board. Not kindly remove your advertising link.

----------

